# 13-CURRENT scfb video only 800x600



## rgeorgia (Nov 5, 2018)

fresh install of: FreeBSD freeverbs13 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT r339979 GENERIC  amd64 
on real hardware. (QOTOM Q190G4-S02 Barebone Industrial PC  Intel J1900, 4 Gigabit NICs )
8Gig of RAM and two 120G drive as zfs mirrors


Set BIOS CSM configure to

```
Boot option filter [UEFI and Legacy]
Network [UEFI]
Storage [UEFI]
video [UEFI]
Other PCI devices [UEFI]
```

Installed fine excepts the NIC cards could not connect to the internet (wrong drivers)
was able to configure rtwn0 to make internet connections


```
pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

    NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
    zroot       ONLINE       0     0     0
      mirror-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
        ada0p4  ONLINE       0     0     0
        ada1p4  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

Even though BIOS Video was set to UEFI, console resolution is set to VT(efifb): resolution 800x600

added if_em_updated_load="YES" to loader.conf - NICs work!

No matter with BIOS video setting is enabled, using the intel video driver fails to start X
Set video to UEFI. Added /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-scfb.conf
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Card0"
    Driver        "scfb"
EndSection

X starts but only 800x600 (so 80s)


```
pkg info | grep xf86
libXxf86dga-1.1.4_5            X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.4_2           X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_3             X Vidmode Extension
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_3    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_2       X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.20180906 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_7        X.Org syscons display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0_2        X.Org vesa display driver
xf86dga-1.0.3_1                Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
```

Any thoughts on fixing the video?
dmesg attached


----------



## George (Nov 6, 2018)

Googled your hardware. Its a Router. It has an integrated graphics chip.

You could use the command "kldstat -v", and see, which driver is actually loaded (like vesa, intel, or scfb).


I am not sure if this helps, but the scfb man file says:
"The *scfb* driver picks up the currently used  video  mode from the framebuffer driver and uses it.  Video modes specifications in the configuration file are ignored."


Maybe take a look at /var/logs/Xorg.0.log, to see, which graphics driver is actually used by Xorg.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 6, 2018)

Why run CURRENT in the first place?  It's not supported on these forums, see this link, for the simple reason that it's a developer snapshot which doesn't even provide any guarantees that it'll actually run. Its use is basically for those who can actually solve their own problems or better yet: provide solutions to the project for those problems themselves.

It's usually a better idea to stick with an officially supported release (which would be 11.2 at the time of writing, see this link). You can also grab STABLE if that provides some better hardware support, but with anything else you're pretty much on your own.

Speaking of developer snapshots I think it makes more sense to try the upcoming release 12 than messing with CURRENT.


----------



## rgeorgia (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you very much. I was running 11.2 without any problem. And thanks for your patience. I will try 12 Beta 3.


----------

